# partirse de la risa



## Nocciolina

Alguien me puede decir como se diria 'es para partirse de la risa' en frances?
Gracias!


----------



## esteban

Nocciolina said:
			
		

> Alguien me puede decir como se diria 'es para partirse de la risa' en frances?
> Gracias!


 
Hola Nocciolina,

!Como que te equivocaste de foro! 
A ver, antes de que manden este hilo al foro que le corresponde...

"Se fendre la gueule" o "Se fendre la malle" literalmente "partirse la jeta" y "partirse la maleta"


Chao


----------



## esteban

Y de paso, si lo que querìas era OTRA expresiòn en espanol para "partirse de la risa" pues también existe "echar muela" (literaly "to put molar") que es bastante chistoso pero no sé si se usa sòlo en Colombia...


Saludos


----------



## Nocciolina

Gracias Esteban! No sabîa que habia un foro español-frances. Gracias de haberme avisado!


----------



## MARIA123

sí, Esteban creo que la expresión "echar muela" solo se usa en Colombia o puede que en el resto de países de habla hispana también pero no en España. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, pero yo por lo menos no lo he oído nunca.
En España también decimos "mearse de la risa", aunque es un poco más vulgar. En sudamérica también se usa esta expresión?
saludos!


----------



## esteban

MARIA123 said:
			
		

> sí, Esteban creo que la expresión "echar muela" solo se usa en Colombia o puede que en el resto de países de habla hispana también pero no en España. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, pero yo por lo menos no lo he oído nunca.
> En España también decimos "mearse de la risa", aunque es un poco más vulgar. En sudamérica también se usa esta expresión?
> saludos!


 

Hola _tìa_ (no sé que tan confianzuda es esta expresiòn asì que si no querìas que te llamara asì, me lo dices ?_vale?)_

"mearse de la risa" es de pronto màs espanol aunque se entenderìa perfectamente en Colombia.
En ese sentido se usa otra expresiòn en Colombia aùn màs vulgar que la tuya...decimos "cag**se de la risa" y lo peor es que se usa bastante.
Yo creo que hacen parte de esas expresiones a las que ya nadie le pone atenciòn al significado...!!!


Saludos


----------



## motele

¿Existe en francés algo similar, como por ejemplo se _partir de rire_?


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola Motele y bienvenido al foro!

Como ves, ya existía un hilo sobre esta expresión, ya puedes leerlo entero. 

Por otra parte, también viene recogida la expresión en nuestros diccionarios, arriba de cada página tienes acceso a ella. 
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/partirse

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## motele

Gracias por los datos. ¿Quiere decir que en francés _partir _no tiene la acepción de _romper_ o _quebrar_?


----------



## swift

motele said:


> ¿Quiere decir que en francés _partir _no tiene la acepción de _romper_ o _quebrar_?



En francés moderno, no. Pero sí significaba "dividir" en francés antiguo. Dame un minuto y te transmito la información detallada...



> *A.* −_Vx_ ou _littér., rare (avec valeur archaïsante)._  Partager, diviser en parties. _Il me semblait indigne, d'ailleurs, de partir mon ambition entre le souci d'un effet à produire sur les autres, et la passion de me connaître et reconnaître tel que j'étais_ (Valéry, _Soirée avec M. Teste,_ 1895, p.8).


Fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/partir

Como puedes notar, encabezando la definición aparece una indicación sobre el uso de "partir" para significar "dividir en partes": es un uso antiguo o literario *raro*. Tienes un ejemplo de 1895.

También en ese sitio (que es nuestra referencia obligatoria, lo citamos unas "sin cuenta" veces diarias) hallarás una precisión acerca de la historia del verbo:



> *Étymol. et Hist.* Fin Xe s. «diviser, partager en plusieurs parties»


Hacia fines del siglo X, sí tenía el sentido de "dividir".

¡Bienvenido al foro más fenomenal!

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gévy

Hola Motele:

Partir, en francés actual, quiere decir marcharse.

Pero incluso si tuviera el sentido de romperse, no quiere decir por ello que la expresión española se tenga que traducir literalmente, casi nunca es así. Cada idioma tiene su forma de expresarse que no tiene por qué ser un calco de otro. Hay que cambiar el chip. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Supongo que desde que Nocciolina hizo su pregunta el 24 de Mayo del 2005 ya habrá tenido tiempo suficiente para  partirse de risa en español y en francés.
Sin embargo como Motele también tiene sus dudas, a las traducciones ya facilitadas añadiria : *"se plier en deux"* que guarda cierta similitud con la imagen de "partirse". 

Un saludo,

p.d.- Lo de la fecha debe ser un error informático.


----------



## swift

Alberthus said:


> añadiría : *"se plier en deux"* que guarda cierta similitud con la imagen de "partirse".



Ou encore: se plier en quatre.


----------



## Paquita

Alberthus said:


> *"se plier en deux"* .


 



			
				 Swift said:
			
		

> Ou encore: se plier en quatre


 
J'utilise selon le cas :
- je suis pliée (sans préciser en combien )
- je suis écroulée

Plus littéraire : rire à gorge déployée


----------



## swift

Et oui, Paquita. C'est l'hilarité multiplicative...

Bises,


J.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


swift said:


> Ou encore: se plier en quatre.


Afin d'éviter de possibles malentendus je voudrais préciser que se _plier en quatre_ signifie tout faire pour satisfaire les désirs de quelqu'un :
- Il s'est plié en quatre pour nous obtenir une chambre avec vue sur la mer alors que l'hôtel était plein.
Comme le dit Paquita, on ne précise pas le nombre de pliures.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> - Il s'est plié en quatre


Moi, je ne me plie pas, je me mets en quatre, ou je me plie à tes quatre volontés ...(enfin, pas souvent) mais ça n'a plus le même sens...


----------



## Gévy

Personnellement, je suis pliée en deux ou en quatre quand je ris, mais je ne dis pas "je me plie".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Bonjour,
Plier, en deux quatre ou tout court d'accord, mais diviser surement pas, au demeurant Paquit vous m'intéressez, pliez à mes quatre volontés, peu de femmes l'acceptent même rarement !


----------



## swift

Martine a raison. En effet, l'expression que je voulais mettre en évidence était "être plié en quatre".

À plus,


swift


----------



## Pinairun

Et
Se pâmer de rire,
Se désopiler,
Se bidonner,
Se boyauter, ne sont-elles pas courantes?


----------



## swift

Bonsoir, Pinairun!

Quel plaisir de te revoir par ici...

Pour ce qui est de "se pâmer", je dirais que ça vieillit. Mais je te conseille d'écouter l'avis des natifs...

Sinon, il y a aussi "mourir de rire" ou bien "suffoquer de rire":



> _P. hyperb._ _Pâmer de rire_. Suffoquer de rire. Synon. _mourir* de rire._ _Il y avait des moments où un mot de lui vous faisait pâmer de rire_ (Renan, _Souv. enf._, 1883, p.98).


Source: http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/p%C3%A2mer

Bien à toi,


J.


----------



## Paquita

Pinairun said:


> Et
> Se pâmer de rire, en contexto de parodia, usando adrede una expresión que ya no se oye
> 
> Se désopiler, en la expresión: "c'est désopilant", sin problema, pero no he escuchado nunca este verbo conjugado
> 
> Se bidonner, coloquial, perfecto
> 
> Se boyauter, coloquial, perfecto
> 
> ne sont-elles pas courantes?


 
Otra: 


> − _Loc. fig._ _Dilater la rate._ Égayer, distraire. _Cette pièce *m'a dilaté la rate*_ (_Ac._ 1932). Emploi pronom. réfl. indir. _Sitôt qu'il_ [_le métayer_] _eut disparu, les hobereaux (...) furent pris d'une irrésistible poussée de gaieté, d'un formidable besoin de se dilater la rate_ (Tharaud, _Ville et champs,_ 1907


 
fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dilater


----------



## Alberthus

Bonjour,

L'expression "se plier en deux" est reprise dans le portail lexical du CNRTL comme suit:

♦ Être plié en deux. Rire au point d'avoir le corps courbé en deux. Luce (...) se tord sur une banquette, pliée en deux, pleurant de joie, et, sur la figure, une telle expression de bonheur sans ombre, que le rire me gagne, moi aussi (Colette, Cl. école, 1900, p.317). La compagnie tout entière a éclaté de rire. Broucke étouffait, plié en deux (Dorgelès, Croix de bois, 1919, p.69).

Si pour rire Colette et Dorgelès se plient en deux on peut également se tenir les côtes de rire, se tordre de rire et même dans des cas extrêmes  mourir ou crever de rire.  
L'important c'est de rire, qu'importe la façon de le faire !

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Alberthus !



> L'important c'est de rire, qu'importe la façon de le faire !



Avoue qu'il y en a de plus douloureuses que d'autres:

- rire à en pleurer
- rire à s'en taper le cul par terre

De plus gênantes:

-rire à en faire pipi/pisser dans sa culotte

Des métamorphosantes:

- rire comme une baleine
- rire comme un bossu

Chacun sa manière.



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Et pour en revenir à "partirse" = se fendre la pêche

ou encore 


> − _Emploi pronom. réfl. indir., pop._ _Se fendre la pêche, la pipe._ Rire aux éclats. _Les mômes ils se fendaient bien la gueule de l'entendre encore brailler_ (Céline, _Mort à crédit,_ 1936, p. 627).
> ♦ _Rire à se fendre les mâchoires._ Rire à se disloquer les mâchoires. _Lapoulle en riait à se fendre les mâchoires _(Zola, _Débâcle,_ 1892, p. 82).


 
source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fendre

ou encore la poire


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Bonjour,
Ma maman disait souvent "cette pièce e désopilante" en parlant de théâtre, il m'arrive encore de l'employer, mais j'avoue dater un peu -


----------



## blink05

Péter de rire.
se pisser dessus de rire? --> joli .


----------



## Pinairun

En España uno puede "mearse de risa" a cualquier edad...

Salut


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Et à Toulouse, on pourrait bien "se caguer de rire".

À plus,


swift


----------



## derecklienman

*Nueva pregunta*​*
¿C*ómo diríais esta expresión española en francés?
yo pensé en s'eclater pero me comentaron que significa mas diversión (entretenerse, pasárselo bien) que no tiene porque referirse a la risa púramente. ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## VRF

Hola Dereck,

efectivamente, "s'éclater" es más bien en el sentido de "hacer la fiesta".

Para "partirse de la risa", yo diría, dentro de ese mismo registro familiar, "se torcher la gueule" o, un poco más comedido lingüisticamente "s'éclater de rire"


----------



## derecklienman

Que curioso, torcher para mí torcher es como rebañar, si me preguntan hubiera dicho que _se torcher la gueule_ es como relamerse los labios, como quien disfruta ante una buena comida.

Muchas gracias VRF!


----------



## Paquita

VRF said:


> "se torcher la gueule"


¿No estarías confundiendo "se torcher la gueule" con "se fendre la gueule"?

Este último sí que significa reir a carcajadas, pero es un poco vulgar...lo que no me parece ser partirse de la risa.

El diccionario da "se tordre de rire", mucho más conveniente y adecuado.

En cambio, "se torcher la gueule" es beber demasiado, hasta "rouler sous la table"


----------



## Nimo87

Bonjour à tous! Je vous propose "éclater de rire"

A+

Nimo87


----------

